# 5" Red Lobster /will caribe eat it?



## nitrofishtf (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a 135Gal with 3 6-7" Caribe,2 8" Reds,2 Plecos.My Question is will the Lobster survive in with these fish??????????????Thanks(and yes I am changing my username)I will post a video when I drop it in,I am kinda disagreeing with "he is dead" ,This Lobster is a badass looking mofo.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

he's a GONER FOR SURE


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

100% DEAD.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

RHOM said:


> 100% DEAD.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Pic is to big for me to see,but my reds and caribe enjoyed their meal of a 4 to 5" crayfish i got at the river,they were about 4 to 5" when they ate it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yup there gonners.....My cuz had some with his p's and provided lots of places to hide , they lived for alitle while but they shed there shell and they become a nice tastey meal for your p's......


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

These are about the same thing
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=28452


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

anything with piranhas is risky. so try to provide enought hiding places and he may survive (like the plecos). but sooner or later he may be eaten


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

CRABS SHRIMP AND LOBSTERS MAKE PIRANHAS GO NUTS IT WILL BE DEAD BEFORE IT HITS THE BOTTOM OF THE TANK.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

It would have a limited life span!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry it won´t work...eventually just an expensive piranha meal :sad: ...!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

_*Moved to Feeding and Nutrition*_ :moved:


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> It would have a limited life span!


 haha, a VERY limited lifespan


----------

